# Dual Monitors Build Question



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi folks,

You helped me out a great deal earlier this year. Hope to see if I can pick your brains again. 

Would I be able to run dual monitors if I buy an Accer B243H bdr 24'' monitor? 

Here's my current set up. 

SYSTEM: 
Time of this report: 12/12/2014, 16:57:07
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.130707-1535)
System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
System Model: FQ587AA-ABA a6767c
BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/16/08 15:33:21 Ver: 5.35
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Memory: 6142MB RAM
Page File: 4750MB used, 7700MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode


DISPLAY: 
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 610
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GT 610
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_104A&SUBSYS_26153842&REV_A1
Display Memory: 3794 MB
Dedicated Memory: 978 MB
Shared Memory: 2815 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1200 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: HP w2408 Wide LCD Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver Version: 9.18.0013.1407 (English)
DDI Version: 11
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/9/2013 22:25:27, 17987192 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a


Accer Specs: 
Acer B243H bdr Specs - CNET

Current monitor specs: 
Product Specifications | HP® Support

Current Video Card Specs: 
GeForce GT 610 | Specifications | GeForce


Connectivity is listed as VGA and DVI-D. My video card has a DVI-I which i read will work with the monitor. So i imagined hooking the Accer monitor up via DVI-D cable. Will my primitive 300w power supply run two monitors? Is there anything else inhibiting this from working? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there Alobar65,

You should be able to run dual-monitors. In addition to checking out the specs of the video card, I also checked out the specs of the monitor and it looks like the monitor has DVI-D and VGA outputs. You can connect one Acer via DVI port onnection and the other via VGA port connection.

Hope everything works out well for you and feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Alobar65,

I forgot to comment about your power supply. Looking at the power requirements of the Geforce 610, it looks like a MINIMUM of 300-watts is needed but I would recommend having more than the minimum...possibly 400-watts more example. Probably a 500-watts or 550-watts would be good. Keep in mind, your computer power supply provides power to the rest of your computer components.

Hope everything works out well and do not hesitate to ask more questions, thank you.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The GeForce 610 maxes out at 29W. The only other power-hungry component in that machine is the CPU, at 45W. The supplies in the Pavilion line aren't top-of-the-line, but they're not deathtraps, either. There's nothing in that machine that's going to tax a 300W supply.


----------



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies. Very helpful. Love this forum.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You're quite welcome.


----------



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi guys, some more questions regarding the same scenario in my original post. 

My current monitor has a native resolution of 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz while the monitor I intend to buy has a resolution of 1920 x 1080 at 60 Hz. Will this be an issue? Will I have to change my current monitor resolution to match the 1920 X 1080 resolution? 

Also, will I be able to play PC games with both screens displaying the game? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes you can use two different resolutions but if your using the monitors side by side then they wont line up properly.


----------



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok. Would I have a better experience if I went with this monitor instead? 

HP L2445w
HP Support document - HP Support Center

It has the same native resolution as my current monitor and same brand. 

It also seems compatible with my video card by DVI hookup.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if its the same size and res then using side by side wont be an issue


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It should also be said that playing a game on only two monitors presents a very typical issue of the screen bezels being in the middle of the screen which is why people play on three monitors.

For RTS games it's ok but anything where you're looking at the middle of the screen such as a fps or racing game you'd want one or three monitors.


----------

